# Police Officer Milburn (Millie) Beitel III



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Milburn (Millie) Beitel III
*Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
Nevada*
End of Watch: Thursday, October 8, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 7, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Millie Beitel succumbed to injuries sustained the previous day in a single vehicle accident. He and his partner were traveling through an intersection when another vehicle pulled into their path. The driver of the patrol car took evasive actions, but the vehicle went out of control and crashed.

Both officers were transported to University Medical Center in serious condition. Officer Beitel succumbed to his wounds several hours later.

Officer Beitel had served with the agency for five years.
Agency Contact Information
Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
400 Stewart Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89101

Phone: (702) 828-3394

_*Please contact the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Officer.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Millie.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP Officer


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Rest in Peace. Drive defensively guys. You can drive 20, 30, 50 or 100 MPH and still be in control of your car.

You're not the problem, but the public out there is oblivious to blue lights and sirens.

More cops die in car crashes than by any other means.

Please drive like the car ahead of you, or pulling out of an intersection, is going to do something stupid.

Because he will.


----------

